# Has anyone tried 7CupsOfTea.com?



## Starless Sneetch

I know this isn't a substitute for real therapy, but I was wondering if anyone has tried it? Is it legit?
http://www.7cupsoftea.com/


----------



## Steinerz

It's uh... okay. I guess. Depending on the person you get.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Steiner of Thule said:


> It's uh... okay. I guess. Depending on the person you get.


Could you describe a bit what it's like? Is it just a chat thing? Do they ask you a bunch of questions, or just let you talk?


----------



## Steinerz

You basically just chat with a person. They usually let you talk and then they ask you questions based on that. Sort of like a normal conversation.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am trying it right now. It seems ok, but I feel bad for the person talking to me. I am such a downer.


----------



## hypnotic

I recently tried it. I was pretty surprised.

You ever sit across a therapist or a friend, that you secretly feel like just doesn't get you? They're supposed to be trained and qualified and understand, for but some reason their words seem empty, inauthentic. Sort of feels like they're saying things they're trained to say, like off a script. Sort of like a fake empathy?

I remember one night I just needed someone to talk to. I'm not one to call hotlines or chat services, so I was pretty skeptical, but found 7cups to be pretty amazing. It was a little awkward at first, and I had some of those feelings of guilt about dumping my problems on a person. Maybe it's because we're not used to opening up? 

And...if it makes you feel any better, I've had people stay on and talk to me for 2+ hours.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Wow, I am really glad to hear that you had such a great experience with 7cups, hypnotic! I hope you continue to benefit from it!


----------



## garrysingh817

Wow, I am really glad to hear that you had such a great experience with 7cups, hypnotic! I hope you continue to benefit from it!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'm trying it now.


----------



## Anxiousbro

Used it now. Really good experience with it listener will definitely used again.

Thanks for the share!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. But 5 cups of coffee would do something, I think.


----------



## GrainneR

Yeah. Unfortunately, I can't make myself forget that their interest/concern for me is really an act. So it doesn't feel genuine. I only go on there when they loneliness is a little to much for me to bear, and I'll settle for any interaction, genuine or not.


----------



## minimized

I thought of going there today out of desperation, but I can't help but remember no one like that can possibly understand my pitiful existence nor do anything but make me feel worse because of it.


----------



## Randomguy555

http://blahtherapy.com/

Also another good one, and more anonymous. I've had very long satisfying conversations with people about all sorts of things on there.


----------



## kcblondy

I know I am a bit late to this thread. I just wanted to post that I am a listener on 7 Cups and I think it is a great site. Yes, your experience depends on who you have listening to you but that is the case with a lot of places. You can browse listeners to try and find one who will work best for you, you can also check out their reviews.

The site is free to both members and guests, or you guys could sign up as listeners if you want. Let me know of you have any questions. I would be more than happy to answer them!


----------



## kcblondy

Also, if you would like to see my listener profile on 7 Cups just send me a PM on here and I will send you the link.


----------



## UFO

I went on there when my ex was in the hospital after he attempted suicide. I was alone and desperate for someone empathetic to talk to. The woman on the other end seemed sincere but her words felt distant and calculated and I assume it was because I've never had therapy via IM before. 

I never went back because I ran out of time fairly quick. We really didn't even get a chance to discuss much. I don't know how anyone can work things out over the internet in such a small amount of time.


----------



## VictimEternal

I just tried it and it was awful , i was connected to a black guy from south africa , he was shoving me wisdom all the time


----------



## roats44862

I went on there a few nights ago, and ended up signing up to be a listener (the person that talks to you) I thought I really helped people because I could understand what they're going through and how they feel, especially the ones with depression and anxiety.

don't feel like you're wasting their time, because they're on that site because they want to be, a listener doesn't get paid or doesn't have to do it...its their choice.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I just basically said I'm checking the website out then I left.


----------



## cak

I would try it, but I can't even talk to a 'therapist'.. or anyone about my feelings or whatever. It'd be pointless for me.. *sigh*


----------



## alina14

Great post...............


----------



## abrcrmbieangel

Its very helpful.


I log on to 7Cupsoftea on a daily basis.



Supportive listeners.


----------

